# Late husband - Canadian citizen



## maureenclark (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello, I married my late husband in 1974 and he became a British citizen upon marriage (that's the way it was back then). We divorced a few years later, and I was informed that even though we were divorced when he died in 1986(we were still good friends) that I was then, by British law, considered to be a widow.

Silly question perhaps, but would I be entitled to request Canadian Citizenship through my marriage ? Thinking of bringing my son over to live in Canada and just wondering if my marriage has any ebaring on status in Canada now. 

Many thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You'll probably have to check with the Canadian consulate, but generally the fact of your divorce would probably rule out any "special treatment" unless you had some period of residency in Canada while you were married to him.

But is your son your ex's child? If so, he may have some claim on Canadian citizenship and that may in turn make things easier for you to emmigrate.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

